# Correct me if I'm wrong



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello.
I have a 3ft circle of 00/HO track that I'm running trains on, while I'm building my 4x8 layout. I bought a pair of terminal joiners to fix the broken power clip. I can run trains yet I'm getting some power loss half way around the track. I bought another pair of terminal joiners today which I was going to connect directly opposite the other joiner hopefully correcting the power issues. I didn't buy a switch block today as I didn't think about it until after I left the store, plus I didn't have a switch on my shopping list. My plan is to solder the terminal joiners together, then soldering 20 gauge wire from those to the controller in kind of a Y arrangement.

Thanks


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

sure, that will work, outsides together, then insides together on inside rail


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Your planned action is going to be fine as you describe, but I'm not convinced it will have the desired outcome. I say this because that small circumference of track should easily be powered by a single pair of reasonably short feeders in gauge 22 or higher. If the feeders are thinner and /or longer than about four feet each, you might get some problems with voltage.


I will assume your feeders are adequately robust and short. So why are you getting such pronounced drops in voltage on the far side of that small circle of HO track? 


Ans: Connectivity between length of rails. I would immediately suspect one or more joiners.


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Mesenteria.
I could go through the joiners again. I do 'try' to connect the tracks properly to avoid any gaps. I looked at some threads by other members in regards to wiring & using a multimeter was mentioned several times to determine issues. I have one & I'll start checking things out. I think the terminal joiners I bought have 20 to 22 gauge wire. I do have 14 gauge wire also.

Thanks


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

I just checked my small loop of track with a multimeter & I think I figured out where my minor problem lies. I get readings up to 15 volts from the terminal joiners I purchased in Calgary, but as I go counter clockwise the reading drop to 11 volts & under. I get the same readings when I check the transformer adjusting from slow to fast on the speed dial.


----------

